# PLUNGING INTO AIRBRUSH UNDERWORLD



## fubar57 (Nov 30, 2015)

Though it won't be this set of days off, I'm about to take the leap into airbrushing. I'm embarrassed to say how long I've had the airbrush for but it's been a long time...







The spray booth needs some work...






It was originally used to dry pulp samples in the paper mill. It has enough power to suck the chrome off a trailer hitch(old joke, wink, wink) and enough exhaust to inflate a blimp in about 5 minutes. I'm going to cut the cross member out to make a bigger opening and get an exhaust hose. Somehow, over the course of a year, I've amassed 5 bottles of Tamiya German Grey so I'll use a bottle or two to practice with. If/when I have problems, I'll post them here for critique and lots of advice.



Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 30, 2015)

Welcome to the dark side! Once started, you'll never go back.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 30, 2015)

Amigo! Nice!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 1, 2015)

You'll love it once you get in a bit of practice. You're way ahead of me with the spray booth. I've been using an air brush for 20 years and I still use a respirator.


----------



## rochie (Dec 1, 2015)

Geo i am so disappointed with you !


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2015)

R.I.P. the hairy stick, and watch out cat, dog, budgie, walls, curtains etc, as the airbrush is on the loose !!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 1, 2015)

IMHO, a great choice on the Aztek air brush it's the same one I've been using for 4 years or so and it has always worked perfectly. Testors makes about 12 different nozzles for it and they are readily available on line. I'd start with colored water at first until you get the hang of it. I've always used acrylic so spray booth was not needed in my case


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2015)

The graffiti will increase in your area with 1245%....


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2015)

Nah, the paint freezes about .06 seconds after leaving the tip.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2015)

So the Aztek is a legit airbrush huh? Interesting.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 3, 2015)

Jim, I'm not the class of modeler as so many here on the forum but IMHO I LIKE the Aztek and have been using mine for several years along with my Testors compressor and neither one has give me the slightest problem. My initial Aztek was single and I had problems controlling the paint volume. The double allows me to set the volume and the the lever can then be pulled back without affecting the volume. There are also several sizes of paint cups bot gravity fed and suction AND screw-on caps to fit commercial paint jars so there is very little paint wasted. As I said my opinion


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2015)

What's the Aztek like to use?


----------

